# Rattle-can primer-paint question



## Joel_BC (Nov 10, 2009)

This is not a serious problem at the moment, but might be a matter of practicality in the future. I spray on primer to prevent rust with things I'm working with involving steel — gadgets & frames, repaired items, and the like.

The can I most recently bought was sold under the name "Krylon Dual" and label also says "superbond. satin". Bought it at a building supply where the staff don't know anything more than what they (and I) can read on the label, but I don't think this is any sort of acrylic. The cap is dull red, and the first items I coated with it months back turned out satin red. Then I had a project this week and wondered where I'd left the primer, and located it in my unheated welding area behind the barn.

It's winter now, so I warmed the can for half a day. Then, in a "room temperature" environment, I sprayed it on the thing I'd made, being careful to spray on successive thin coats (drying time in between). The nozzle sprayed just right (like new), and the paint dried the expected color — but came out _glossy_. Made me wonder if sub-freezing temps permanently affect the quality of the paint.

Gloss isn't any problem for this little thing I'd made. But I do wonder if I wanted to paint something with another coat/color (for an intended shiny finished look) if the finish coat _might not adhere as well_ to glossy "primer"? Thanks for any knowledge shared.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Toss it and get Rustoleum. Never felt Krylon was a quality paint.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I brush on Rustoleum tractor paint, and it turns out glossy. Super tough paint that lasts for years !


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Joel, I'm the worst cosmetic painter in the Province, and I don't care. Keeping things from rusting is the objective. I also buy the cheapest, on sale available spray cans.. I use multi coats as needed, if it drips, it drips. That is just me. 

A couple things I have learned, is to not let rattle cans freeze.. If they do,warm to room temp, shake VERY well and use. The biggest issue I find is depleting the pressure in the cans when they have been frozen. There are you tube videos on how to put compressed air into spray paint cans to make them usable. If it works, fine, if it doesn't, it doesn't. 

Like said, I have used implement paint in cans. JD green and yellow, International red, blaze orange. I use cheap 1 or 2" brushes and the finish may not look any better, but it is durable. Also takes a long time to dry it seems. 

My 5 cents of opinion and experience.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Primer does not prevent rusting. (Bondo is essentially very thick primer.) Best for that is Rust Mort (other similar brands) painted, sprayed, slopped on a surface rust -- doesn't work unless there's already rust-- I think it changes ferrous oxide into Zinc oxide- real hard finish, will never rust again-- turns out black--paintable.


----------



## Metalhead Homestead (May 7, 2020)

Your primer should work almost as well as it ever did. I know with canned primers, when they sit a while the flattening material seems to separate or loose its flattening ability. The only problem this has caused me is the top coat not sticking as well. This is of course assuming that a rattle can and a qt of primer would have some of the same characteristics. 
Honestly, if you're using old paint then the project probably doesn't need to be perfect right?


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

In


Joel_BC said:


> This is not a serious problem at the moment, but might be a matter of practicality in the future. I spray on primer to prevent rust with things I'm working with involving steel — gadgets & frames, repaired items, and the like.
> 
> The can I most recently bought was sold under the name "Krylon Dual" and label also says "superbond. satin". Bought it at a building supply where the staff don't know anything more than what they (and I) can read on the label, but I don't think this is any sort of acrylic. The cap is dull red, and the first items I coated with it months back turned out satin red. Then I had a project this week and wondered where I'd left the primer, and located it in my unheated welding area behind the barn.
> 
> ...


In my experience....

1. Primer DOES NOT stop rust.
Neither does paint.
You MUST remove the rust or it will come on ahead.

Sealing out oxygen/moisture will slow rust down, but not stop it.

2. Remove rust, then metal prep primer so paint will stick.
A sealer between primer & paint will keep primer from bleeding through.
Some primers have a sealer in them, but not usually the rattle can stuff.


----------

